# The 187 vs 188 ?



## Desigirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi,
I need some help in deciding which brush to go for. I want a brush that I can use for blush and foundation application. I'm torn between the 187and the 188. I think the 188 might be better for applying blush, but I'm not sure how good it would be for foundation application?


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 24, 2006)

I think the 188 would be to small for foundation application. Much better for blush or highlighters, IMO.  I think you need both.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

If you really want ONE brush to do both I would say to go for the 187 bc it is going to be big enough for foundation.  The 188 is going to be too small.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with the Goddess.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I agree with the Goddess._

 
Oohhh...I LIKE that name...  ;-)

But you guys can call me Leila.


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 24, 2006)

i'd say the 187, because it's size is just so versatile. the 188 seemed cute, but if you must have a smaller stippling brush as well, you can get the flirt skunk brush. i know there is no comparison in quality, but i think the bigger size is more useful, and a better buy, overall, for your money. you can do foundation, bronzer, blush, MSFs, anything with the 187, the 188 seems a bit more limiting.


----------



## Desigirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The 187 it is! Do you think it's worth buying the Holiday set with the 187 in it, or should I just get the fullsize one?


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 

 
_If you really want ONE brush to do both I would say to go for the 187 bc it is going to be big enough for foundation. The 188 is going to be too small._

 
I so agree!. i realy wanted that brush just for the having lol but i saw it yesterday in person and tought... nope!.
It's way to smal for foundation but maybe great for other things.


----------



## toby1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Desigirl* 

 
_Thanks everyone. The 187 it is! Do you think it's worth buying the Holiday set with the 187 in it, or should I just get the fullsize one?_

 
Get the full size one I haven't received my set yet but everyone seems to think the quality just isn't the same for the mini


----------



## Sanne (Oct 25, 2006)

def go for the 187! You'll love it!!!


----------



## Desigirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm definitely going to get 187 over the 188.


----------



## princess (Nov 12, 2006)

I am trying to decide on whether to get the 187 or 188 brush, will mostly use it for blush and MSF. Which will be a better choice? 

How do you use the 187 with liquid foundation?


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2006)

princess: for foundation i use it this way...

i put a single pump of foundation onto my mixing palette (a sample tile from a tiling place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) if you don't have a pump top bottle, then a small amount... say about a pea size? you can always put more on the palette if you need to. then i lightly dab the 187 in it, then swoosh it around on clean bit of tile to distribute the product evenly and make sure i don't have too much on the brush. 

i then put a few strokes of foundation on my face (i do one section at a time, so forehead first), then buff it in a circular motion until it looks smooth and neat and blended. continue on the rest of your face, blending into where you've already applied as well.

it takes a bit longer than sponging it on, but the results are worth it. 

the 187 also works really well if you want to apply studio tech sheerly  to get more of a light, liquid-like coverage.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 7, 2009)

*187 Vs 188 ?*

Hey all!

So I have a 187 and love it! I'm a total convert!

However I'm thinking of getting a 188 aswell.. but the question is, do I really need it?

What do you all use your 188 for? I know some people recommend it for blush, does it work good for that?

How about using the 188 as a foundation brush - any advantages to that over the 187?

188 - what's it for?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

The 188's brush head is a lot smaller than the 187, so it's good for applications where you do not want to cover larger areas.  I use my 188 for both powder and cream blush, it works wonderfully.

It's also good for foundation if you find the 187 too large.  The 188 is good for getting into the smaller portions of the face (around nose, eyes).


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

I just squish the bristles of the 187 a little and it becomes a 188, i do it when i need more coverage, around my hard to get nose area, and i squish the bristles a little when i apply blush.


----------



## kymym92 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

I love the 188 for CCB.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The 188's brush head is a lot smaller than the 187, so it's good for applications where you do not want to cover larger areas.  I use my 188 for both powder and cream blush, it works wonderfully.

It's also good for foundation if you find the 187 too large.  The 188 is good for getting into the smaller portions of the face (around nose, eyes)._

 
I agree, the 188 gives a more precise application and can get into the nooks and crannies on your face much better than a 187 since it larger. 

I think if you had the money to spend, you have enough reason to get both and still get good use out of both of them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I just squish the bristles of the 187 a little and it becomes a 188, i do it when i need more coverage, around my hard to get nose area, and i squish the bristles a little when i apply blush._

 
This is a good way to cheap it out if you don't have money for both of the brushes. Which is good for people like me lol.

Btw, I love your baby bump! I always found my friend's baby bumps interesting when they were pregnant.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

^^

Meh im only 6 months along and I ALREADY LOOK LIKE THAT.  I was that big when i was 9 months pregnant with ONE. But i am due to give birth between the last week of may to early june which is 2 months away.. I want them out of me, please! I've been getting massive migraines (i dont want to take pain relief) and i'm having difficultly breathing D:! Oh and i gained 25 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew some tits and ass though xD


----------



## brandi (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_^^

Meh im only 6 months along and I ALREADY LOOK LIKE THAT.  I was that big when i was 9 months pregnant with ONE. But i am due to give birth between the last week of may to early june which is 2 months away.. I want them out of me, please! I've been getting massive migraines (i dont want to take pain relief) and i'm having difficultly breathing D:! Oh and i gained 25 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew some tits and ass though xD_

 
I have to say you look good for a girl who is having twins! Two of my Aunties got twins and they were huge! They gave birth early and they had the same problems as you. One of them gained about 100lbs total! I noticed you're from Hawaii as well YAY! 

Back to the brushes. I was always debating whether I should get it or not, but I think I might just dish out the cash and get them next week. ** Got to think of a good reason to tell the BF I need this!** LOL


----------



## alka1 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

I love using the 187 for MSFs, but sometimes you don't want shimmer all over your cheek. The 188 is small enough to add highlight to cheekbones, eye area without spreading the shimmer all over the place. The 188 is perfect for a more precise application


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I love using the 187 for MSFs, but sometimes you don't want shimmer all over your cheek. The 188 is small enough to add highlight to cheekbones, eye area without spreading the shimmer all over the place. The 188 is perfect for a more precise application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I was going to say. I use my 188 for highlighter on my cheeks. That way I don't get them too shimmery. It's a great brush. I just ordered a 187 and it should be here Monday. I've used my 188 for foundation also and it does a great job.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_^^

Meh im only 6 months along and I ALREADY LOOK LIKE THAT.  I was that big when i was 9 months pregnant with ONE. But i am due to give birth between the last week of may to early june which is 2 months away.. I want them out of me, please! I've been getting massive migraines (i dont want to take pain relief) and i'm having difficultly breathing D:! Oh and i gained 25 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew some tits and ass though xD_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 

 
_I have to say you look good for a girl who is having twins! Two of my Aunties got twins and they were huge! They gave birth early and they had the same problems as you. One of them gained about 100lbs total! I noticed you're from Hawaii as well YAY! 

Back to the brushes. I was always debating whether I should get it or not, but I think I might just dish out the cash and get them next week. ** Got to think of a good reason to tell the BF I need this!** LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree with Brandi! You look great for a mama that's about to have twins! Yep, my friends had went to high school with another former classmate of ours who was pregnant with twins and they told me that her baby bump was HUGE. Everyone for sure could tell she was having twins without her having to tell them lol. 


Lol no more debating cause we all know us MAC-ers got to have it all! Eventually we break down and have to have it lol.


----------



## andrrea (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

I use the 188 for highlighting and blush.


----------



## andrrea (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_^^

Meh im only 6 months along and I ALREADY LOOK LIKE THAT. I was that big when i was 9 months pregnant with ONE. But i am due to give birth between the last week of may to early june which is 2 months away.. I want them out of me, please! I've been getting massive migraines (i dont want to take pain relief) and i'm having difficultly breathing D:! Oh and i gained 25 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew some tits and ass though xD_

 
P.S. You do look amazing!!!


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

188 is great for a precise blush application, especially to the apples of the cheeks. It's great for all kinds of blushes, but mostly for creme ones. 
Also, it's great for the hard to reach areas of your face when you're applying foundation, but I'm way too lazy for that  so for me it serves as a great blush brush.


----------



## thespry (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

Personally, I think I'd prefer the 187... I got the 188 for Christmas, and find it a little bit smaller than I'd like. While it is precise, I find that I have to work harder to even out my blush (than I did with the 187) so that I don't just have little circles on my cheeks!


----------



## nursie (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: 187 Vs 188 ?*

the first time i got my makeup done at a mac counter, the mua used the 188 to apply foundation and i bought it then, i love it!  soon after i did buy the 187. i like the 187  for foundation application as well, but i find that i tend to use the 187 for applying makeup when im more in a hurry. i use the 188 when i want to really get every spot covered perfectly.


----------

